# Disable UAC per application [Skip UAC]



## iMav (Jun 13, 2008)

I came across this application which allows to create a sort of White List of applications in Vista, eliminating the UAC prompt for that particular application.

*content.screencast.com/media/82018b8d-cc6d-4bbb-bb23-d620d8c3b830_6f073b7b-ae64-4568-b88c-32be6853a89b_static_0_0_2008-05-16_1000.png

*Download*

Source


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice App... Thnx For Sharing iMav !


----------



## New (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks...Will use it for server 2008..


----------



## casanova (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks imav.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice.. Nice  Thanks for the link iMav. This is a very useful utilty!


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

You're welcome guys


----------

